# Please Help, Two unidentified weeds in my central Florida Centipede lawn.



## Sschevy454 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey all,

New to the forum and hoping to get some help. I have spent hours on the internet identifying weeds in my lawn but can't pin these two down. One is some kind of crabgrass and the other spurge? Trying to take better care of the lawn, it's clear the previous owners did not.


----------



## Sschevy454 (Sep 20, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The bottom picture looks like burr clover but I'm not down south and dont know if it even grows in Florida.


----------



## Sschevy454 (Sep 20, 2021)

****o1 said:


> The bottom picture looks like burr clover but I'm not down south and dont know if it even grows in Florida.


Thanks for the reply. I can't find burr clover as a listed species here but maybe it's some other type of clover. I'll search that route. Also gonna let a small patch grow until maybe it flowers to help ID it.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Third pic is beggarweed


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Third pic is beggarweed
First pic, Not sure, maybe Nimblewill (vs at Augustine?)


----------



## Sschevy454 (Sep 20, 2021)

Majahops said:


> Third pic is beggarweed
> First pic, Not sure, maybe Nimblewill (vs at Augustine?)


Thanks, yes googled that and it looks like three flowered beggar weed. I think the other maybe India crabgrass or blanket crabgrass. Leaf blades are less than an inch long and mowing at 1.5" doesn't even touch it, it grows so low and flat.


----------

